# First time flash use. Opinions needed.



## Tyguy35 (Sep 22, 2015)

This is my girlfriends tree frog Julio and my pacman frogs plop and whispering death (because it bit me so hard) lol and pepper the gecko


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 22, 2015)

All of these suffer from too shallow a depth of field so that part of the 'face' is in focus and the rest is not.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 22, 2015)

lighting wise, these are good. 
they just need a little more DOF. 
dial in a smaller aperture to get more of the subject in focus.
you may have to adjust the flash a bit to compensate. 
a lot of that is just trial and error getting placement and intensity where you want it.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey, thank you for the help. My aperture was f20 but I was also using a 85mm on a full frame. I have also never used a flash before in my life. To make the scene brighter I just adjusted the flash to +1.0 in order to be able to get a smaller f stop. Is that correct or is there a better way.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 22, 2015)

f/20? 
surprising.  doesnt look like much DOF for f/20, even on a FF camera. 
are you sure it wasnt f/2?
1 and 3 in particular just *scream* small aperture shallow DOF. 
well, if it is f/20, im at a loss short of using a longer lens from further back.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 22, 2015)

First I really like the shots, very nice.  I think I see rectangular flash glare on all the eyes.

Dave


----------



## Tyguy35 (Sep 22, 2015)

It's 100 percent f20 but I was also and inch from his face. It's my aunts flash she wanted me to try it. I also am borrowing my friends 85mm. I am thinking about buying the 60mm.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 22, 2015)

Tyguy35 said:


> It's 100 percent f20 but I was also and inch from his face. It's my aunts flash she wanted me to try it. I also am borrowing my friends 85mm. I am thinking about buying the 60mm.



ah..
probably because you were so close. 
still some nice shots.


----------



## idcanyon (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes, these could have benefited from more DOF, but they are all very nice just as they are. You got the eyes beautifully sharp in each and the colors really pop under your flash.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2015)

Pretty good flash work! I like frogs. At this distance, even f/20 does not yield much depth of field...that's really a big issue with 3-D subjects at close ranger and high image magnification: the DOF zone is very,very small. But you did well.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 22, 2015)

I like them. I understand what people are saying but shoot, looks good to me. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

